# I would like to SHARE with you...(my friends) some- GREAT NEWS:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*The Power of Prayer:* *I thought these boards could use a bit of GOOD news...I'm jumping for joy!!*

My Mom (as many of you already know) had a double mastectomy and 15 lymph nodes removed 2 years ago. She was diagnosed with stage 3 inflammatory breast cancer, IBC (which is a rare form and a fast spreader).

She went through very intense chemo. This was followed by 39 radiation treatments (which burnt her lungs; causing her to be on full time oxygen). She then proceeded with even more chemo (way way more than the norm); which left her with severe neuropathy and an enlarged heart. She now sees a heart specialist... 
*
Monday:* We spent the day at the hospital for yet another scan and a bone density test...
*
This afternoon:* Mom got the phone call with her scan results: *She (at the moment) is: CANCER FREE.* 
Thank you dear God, thank you, thank you, thank you...and to all of you who stuck by me and encouraged me and prayed for US...THANK YOU from the bottom of my elated heart*.*
(I know Dona is smiling down right now. )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so happy for you and your mom and your family.  I am glad I have a happy reason to cry.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful news SJC!  You are your Mom will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

That is fantastic news.  I am so Happy for you and your mom!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's really wonderful news. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Fantastic news!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all; I have to keep pinching myself!!  I just know that Dona is smiling!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm so happy for you two!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

That is great news! I know, first hand, the elation you feel when a loved one gets the good news. Oh, the power of prayer.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

What wonderful news!  I am so happy for you and for your Mom.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll chip in with some similar news appropriate for Mothers' Day month.

About a year-and-a-half ago my mother was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had it operated on, and they found that even though the lump was very small, it had already started spreading to the lymph nodes. She was only able to undergo about half the the prescribed chemotherapy, as she suffered a relatively minor stroke apparently as a result of the chemo. After some time to recover from that, she did then undergo radiation therapy.

So, long story short, as of her last check-up she appears to be cancer-free. 

Oh, and now at age 79, last month she became a proud owner of a Kindle 2.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

What great news


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

That is Great News


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Wonderful news!!!  

     

I pray that each and every scan from here on out has the same results!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!! Thank you God! The power of prayer is an AWESOME!!!Great news S! God is GOOD! I know you are on top of the world right now... I am for you. Awesome news for an awesome lady. YOu will surely have a wonderful weekend celebration.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That's great news! I'm so happy for you and your family!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

So so happy to hear the wonderful news SJC & Nog!!!!! I do believe in the power of prayer. Give your Mom(s) an extra squeeze this Mothers Day from all of your virtual friends. (((hugs)))


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My husband developed cancer six months after we were married (I was 22) and so I KNOW how ecstatic you and your family are with this news!

I dont praise God for news like this, because I dont think he selects individuals to receive either good or bad news, but rather the skill, knowledge and dedication of her medical people and the support of you, her family.

Fantastic - and now you can breathe again.  Enjoy each day as it comes.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sally, that's wonderful news!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

This is fabulous news; it moves me to tears. 

You really have something to celebrate this Mother's Day (and every other day)!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

How awesome ! I am sure you were smiling all day long! My mom is a cancer survivor too.
 Brenda J.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

That's fantastic news! I've lost two very special loved ones to cancer, and I hate it! I'm so glad that your mom has some good news. I'll keep her (and you) in my prayers.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

What wonderful news!  Wishing your mom many more years ahead of being cancer free.  I know this is not in keeping with the Mother's Day theme, but my dad has survived 15 years so far after his esophogeal cancer diagnosis in January 1995.  He will turn 85 next Thursday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> So, long story short, as of her last check-up she appears to be cancer-free.
> 
> Oh, and now at age 79, last month she became a proud owner of a Kindle 2.


Cancer free AND a K2!! Sometimes life is very, very good.

SJC, I'm happy to hear about your mother. She's been through a lot and I'm glad to hear it has worked out for her.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great news, Sally, give your mom a hug from me!

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'll chip in with some similar news appropriate for Mothers' Day month.
> 
> About a year-and-a-half ago my mother was diagnosed with breast cancer. She had it operated on, and they found that even though the lump was very small, it had already started spreading to the lymph nodes. She was only able to undergo about half the the prescribed chemotherapy, as she suffered a relatively minor stroke apparently as a result of the chemo. After some time to recover from that, she did then undergo radiation therapy.
> 
> ...


Yahooooooo!!!  Yippppeeee!!! Congratulations on both counts.
There really is nothing like the power of prayer.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

This calls for a celebration... Maybe a shopping spree?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

This is SERIOUSLY excellent news!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

That's is Awesome! It's great to hear some good news!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great news SJC and Nogdog!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is The Happy Thread!


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so happy to read of the good news from both of you!

Kathy


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so happy to hear this good news and hope your mom continues to be cancer free! Adding her to my prayer list.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd also like to share with you some great news, as today I successfully (with the best mark possible) took the last exam. This means that after 6 years I finally obtained a degree in law at the 2nd most prestigious university in our country! Such a wonderful day, I just can't stop smiling


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yaay, congratz!! That is very happy news.  My mom went through breast cancer and she is also a survivor, I know how exciting it is when chemo is finally over and you can start getting back to a normal life! I have an 89% chance of getting breast cancer, so I'm not looking forward to it, but hopefully I will catch it early on. I'm only 24, so hopefully I have awhile left.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a two-fer.
SJC I am so glad to hear the news. That was a hard path to go down for your mother.  And you too, being there for her.
And now this great news. We will stay in prayer for her (and you).
NogDog - Always thrilled to hear more testimonies about beating it. Give your mother our best and invite her to bring her K2 here and join us.

See, I keep on telling you guys we are virtual family.

Just sayin.....


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Excellent. Happy news!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh that is WONDERFUL news!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

So very happy for you all! 

"Everything is possible for him who believes" (Mark 9:23 NIV).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonderful news.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I must say:  It will be great to use my Kindle somewhere else other than a doctor's office or hospital.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> I must say: It will be great to use my Kindle somewhere else other than a doctor's office or hospital.


I can understand that. I was just thinking the other day about how I wish I'd had a Kindle during all of the doctors' appointments, chemo sessions, etc. that I sat through with my dad and my sister. Maybe it's not so bad that I didn't have it, as I'd probably associate it with those places. As it is, there are some books that I read during those times that I'll probably never read again because of the association that I have with them.

Again, thanks for relaying the good news about your mom. It's so nice to hear about people having good test results. My best to you both!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

That is wonderful news, SJC!  God does truly work miracles everyday and sometimes we fail to see them all around us.  I thank God every day that my family and friends are free of that scary, scary disease!  God Bless your mom, may you have her with you for many more years to come.  She deserved some good news.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I can understand that. I was just thinking the other day about how I wish I'd had a Kindle during all of the doctors' appointments, chemo sessions, etc. that I sat through with my dad and my sister. Maybe it's not so bad that I didn't have it, as I'd probably associate it with those places. As it is, there are some books that I read during those times that I'll probably never read again because of the association that I have with them.
> 
> Again, thanks for relaying the good news about your mom. It's so nice to hear about people having good test results. My best to you both!


Thank you so much. It's so weird to use my Kindle and not have to keep popping my head up to see if my mom's doc is coming around the corner or a nurse is signaling for my attention...I haven't truly relaxed with it yet. I will say this: It was my salvation during the countless hours. It would have been very difficult using DTB's throughout; because of all the other stuff to carry and juggle. I'd have; my purse, her purse, her paperwork, the journal of her tx, her oxygen, the wheelchair...and having to push left no free hands. Kindle...you're the best.

Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and support.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad for your Mom, SJC.  Great news.

My mother has been cancer free since her single mastectomy 21 years ago.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It does my heart good to read such a happy thread!!


----------

